# I'm still here.



## JojoGopher (Aug 1, 2009)

I know I haven't posted anything in a while. I just haven't had any words lately. Things have been too confusing and I can barely get my thoughts straightened out. 

But don't worry. I like to think of life as a pendulum. I'm just waiting for the up-swing.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

I acknowledge your existence. Hi.


----------



## JojoGopher (Aug 1, 2009)

Why thank you char1e5!
YAY! I EXIST!


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't worry, I feel like we're in the same boat. Here's hoping you pull out of it! <3


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

hang in there! enjoy the ride if you can!


----------

